# Cherry Shrimp



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG! My aquarium (10 gal) is in the throws of a huge brown algae bloom! My water parameters are always the same ~ right where they should be ~ but the stuff is EVERYWHERE! One of the possibilities for the cause is this: 

I have an Aquaclear 20 power filter which circulates the water faster than I would like. I have adjusted the flow regulator to the slowest position, but I think it is still too fast. So, this causes the flakes of fish food I feed my tetras, to swirl around getting caught in the roots of the frogbit and Asian water moss I have floating around to avoid this precise problem ~ algae blooms! I have been turning off the filter when I feed the fish (every other day) but maybe I am not turning it off long enough? I leave it off only for a few minutes so the tetras can eat, then turn it back on. The fish don't eat ALL the flakes so some still get caught in the roots.

I have cut the lighting down to 10 hours a day but should I cut it down even further?

I am considering adding cherry shrimp but I have two ADFs and worry that they might eat the shrimp although I personally think the shrimp are too big and since the frogs can barely see, they would have a hard time catching the shrimp. 

Another solution would be to remove the frogbit and water moss. I would hate to do this but if that would solve the problem, c'est la vie. This situation has shown up only recently so I can't understand why it is happening now. I have had the moss for quite some time without this problem. I do water changes infrequently but have increased the amount of changes since this situation has developed. 

I am going on vacation in 2 weeks and will be gone for 3. Is there any possibility I can get this resolved before I leave! 

ANY and ALL advice would be appreciated! Thanks! *H2


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

PS: Thoughts on algaecides?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Diatoms is something that happens to most tanks and will eventually go away. Get an apple snail or nerite and put in there. They will help rid of it. Or just keep it wiped down during each water change.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's a test I did to show how fast Amano can eat down algae: Amano shrimp It was fun to watch what happened in just a short amount of time!!

The pictures are worth a lot. 

Cherry shrimp do great as well.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

frogwings said:


> PS: Thoughts on algaecides?


In a word......NO

Do not use chemicals to kill algae. Only bad things can come of it. Diatoms are naturally occuring in new aquariums and will eventually go away. It can be unsightly for awhile but if you do regular maintenance on the tank, it won't be as bad.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Cherry shrimp eat algae and mostly vegitation. Having too much protein in their diet (like from fish food) can cause health problems. I would just get a snail or two, and see how things go from there.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your input. My tank is not new so I am still at a loss as to what triggered the bloom. I will get more nerites and/or snails and forget the shrimp for now. What about increasing the lighting (as recommended by someone on Google) and removing the frogbit and moss at least until the bloom dies off? Got the "no" algaecide message and appreciate that info. It wasn't one of my first choices but thought I'd ask. I guess it is not the end of the world if this isn't cleared up before I leave, but I sure don't want it to get worse!


----------

